# "Ainoa", trailer from my first feature



## Simon Ravn (Jul 17, 2005)

At last I can actually share a little music from the film I scored last summer, "Ainoa". It's an austrian movie which has now been dubbed in english. There's a spelling mistake in the trailer - the director accidentally put the wrong version up on his site but he told me he'll take care of it It's a quicktime and you can get it here:

http://h2o.htu.tuwien.ac.at/hermann/ainoa/movies/ainoatrailer_l_e.zip (http://h2o.htu.tuwien.ac.at/hermann/ain ... er_l_e.zip)

or here
http://h2o.htu.tuwien.ac.at/hermann/ainoa/movies/ainoatrailer_l_e.mov (http://h2o.htu.tuwien.ac.at/hermann/ain ... er_l_e.mov)


----------



## Ed (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow, that film actually looks pretty cool!!

I like the music too of course 

Ed


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 17, 2005)

DESTINIY.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 17, 2005)

Looks like a good movie with high production values. The trailer music is very good. Surprisingly Howard Shore-like (at least to my ears). Majestic sounding.
On the ainoa site I see your name on the downloads page but not the credits list. Are they updating that?
Hope it makes it here to the states.
Nice job.
Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 17, 2005)

Music sounds real good

Best of luck with the movie Simon!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jul 17, 2005)

WHOA! all i say is...damn 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 17, 2005)

As always, nice work Simon. Good musical choices.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice stuff Simon - smooth music production which fit the action on screen. The music made the trailer interesting. Good job!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 17, 2005)

Very well done on your first feature. Looks interesting.

I love the job you did on this. Very expressive orchestra sounds and writing.

The only thing that I find is lacking is just a bit of understanding on when to double the orchestration and on how to proceed with inner parts of the composition. The surface is great. Great melodies and decent orchestration. But, how all that is supported internally to bring out more expression in the lead lines is of vital importance too.

By the way. I'll trade you a weeks worth of voice leading and voice doubling lessons for those lucious trumpet samples and those to die for stings. Is this your private collection?

Jose


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats Simon!

That's very cool work man. You nailed the pro-Hollywood feel and the music is great. Powerful yet not into the way.

I didn't know they made such big productions in Austria. The movie looks cool too.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jul 18, 2005)

Ey Simon,

Seems like a cool flick. Great work on the music too! Too bad about the overdubs though. I'd rather have heard it with the original voices but then again, the music was great.

Cheers,


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Simon, cool stuff, cool music.

i always like the matrix swells  of course it is not matrix and was done long before that, but they're cool. almost my fave sound

.. and yeah it is really about time that germany/austria gets some action/adventure/sci-fi movies up there because we can easily keep up with all that hollyweird stuff.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks guys for the comments. The movie is not really a lot of action and stuff, but it has cool locations and great images so it looks pretty expensive

The music in the trailer was not done for the trailer, but picked out from cues in the score.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks and sounds great. Good job! Now all you got to do is cross fingers and hope the film (and consequently the music) does well


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 18, 2005)

josejherring said:


> The only thing that I find is lacking is just a bit of understanding on when to double the orchestration and on how to proceed with inner parts of the composition. The surface is great. Great melodies and decent orchestration. But, how all that is supported internally to bring out more expression in the lead lines is of vital importance too.
> 
> By the way. I'll trade you a weeks worth of voice leading and voice doubling lessons for those lucious trumpet samples and those to die for stings. Is this your private collection?
> 
> Jose



I don't think I agree with you - I doubt you can hear what is going on and what is doubled etc... You can always become better and I do that all the time the more I compose. More theoretic knowledge would be nice of course, but I don't know if this would be the way to go

Yes the trumpets towards the end are from a custom library.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 18, 2005)

Great job Simon.

Epic indeed!! 

And the visuals look great too. I'll be looking out for it.

Congrats!

T


----------



## José Herring (Jul 18, 2005)

It is quite humorous. 

Smooth inner voice leadings and voice doublings in mixed intervals to bring out movement in the parts is something that I'm immediately drawn to. And, I can make a 40 piece orchestral tutti sound bigger than most Hollywood 104 piece orchestras because of my ability to write moving parts that beef up the sound.

I got the idea from Tchiachovsky string serenade. He wrote it for 6 strings and he, at times, because of the moving lines makes those 6 strings sound like a full string orchestra. Hmmm, but I wonder if I over do it at times. Block chords sound static to me and don't push a piece or melody forward but maybe it's because I'm biased.

I'll try blocking things out on some of my upcoming pieces and see what my clients think.

Interesting topic.

Jose


----------



## José Herring (Jul 18, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Hi Jose. Say, I think you're confusing two markedly different textures here. When someone refers to "block chords", they're talking about _Chordal_ texture, which is not the same as Homophonic texture.
> 
> Chordal texture emphasizes _unity_, whereas homophonic texture derives its clarity from a _contrast_ of elements - in the orchestra usually at least three: a melody, an accompanimental rhythmic element, and some form of harmonic element in the form of a sustaining chord. Of course there are variations of this. Sometimes the harmonic element is not sustained, but rather broken up into some type of arpeggiation or repetitive rhythmic diminution, and so also serves as the accompanimental rhythmic design ("piano" homophonic texture). And later in the party, you might see a counter-melody show up (like that friend that arrives late with a case of Beck's just when you thought you were about to run out of swillage.)
> 
> ...



I think this could be the case. I'm sorry for the confusion. Even though I have a Juilliard degree it was in performance. I actually taught myself how to compose so a lot of what I learned I learned on my own.

So when I say homophonic what I mean is rhythmic movement that's all unison with no leading from chord to chord. It's like banging cmajor then going up to emin all in root position and not just sliding the c down to b while sustaing the e and g to obtain emin.

Please elaborate on your definition of the different classes of homophonic music as apposed to symphonic writing. I'm speaking from the Strauss standpoint in his introduction to the Berlioz orchestration book where he talks about it. I may have a misunderstood on that.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 18, 2005)

Can you post some of those huge tutti's? Talking about it sucks compared to hearign it. :o


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jul 18, 2005)

i want to see choc0thrax in a tutti


----------



## Thonex (Jul 18, 2005)

evan gamble said:


> i want to see choc0thrax in a tutti



You mean in a tutu. :shock: 

T


----------



## José Herring (Jul 18, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Can you post some of those huge tutti's? Talking about it sucks compared to hearign it. :o



Yeah, I'll put it up for download as my wesite is still in the making. I have an x-drive site and I'll post it there for one day as I'm only allowed 5 downloads per day on that sight as it's only a web HD.

Or, I can send an mp3 to anybody who's interested.

Jose


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 18, 2005)

..........


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jul 18, 2005)

Thonex said:


> evan gamble said:
> 
> 
> > i want to see choc0thrax in a tutti
> ...



Maybe? *giggles like a school girl*


----------



## José Herring (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's a link to a .wav of a piece I did with small orchestra. During the tutti's which happen about 1/2 way and at the end almost every section is playing some sort of different figure. 

It was the first piece I ever wrote seriously and it has flaws I know, but this is an interesting topic because I would have never thought of approaching a small ensemble with chords. Though now I'm starting to consider it's impact with large ensembles.

I'll only keep it posted for a day. 

edit: In it's own thread now.



Jose


----------



## zonobono (Jul 18, 2005)

sorry, jose, what kind of file is it? i can't open it.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 18, 2005)

zonobono said:


> sorry, jose, what kind of file is it? i can't open it.



Yeah for some reason it's not showing the extension. Just rename it to a .wav. I'm testing it now. Of course this means that I'll loose one of my Downloads for the day.

Jose


----------



## Thonex (Jul 18, 2005)

josejherring said:


> zonobono said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, jose, what kind of file is it? i can't open it.
> ...


Can't you make it an MP3 so it's not a 22 meg downlaod?

Thanks,


T


----------



## José Herring (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah I can make an mp3. Just not now. Funny the download only took me like :30sec. The cable modem guy was here a few weeks ago and swithed the connection. I think he gave me a hyped up cable.

Jose


----------



## zonobono (Jul 18, 2005)

jep. renaming it to .wav works.

ps: if you don't mind, i can change it to a mp3 and host it on my server space.
just let me know.


----------



## jc5 (Jul 18, 2005)

Speaking of making smaller ensembles achieving a 'bigger' sound, Bruckner comes to mind as a stand out. Most of his symphonies are scored for standard orchestra (not even a harp - he apparently didn't feel it meshed in an orchestral texture) yet he manages to whip up a truly massive canvas of sound. No doubt his constantly moving chorale like counterpoint is a large contributor to this effect.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 18, 2005)

zonobono said:


> jep. renaming it to .wav works.
> 
> ps: if you don't mind, i can change it to a mp3 and host it on my server space.
> just let me know.



Yeah please if you would. Maybe start a new thread for anybody who wants to hear it. 

Also, the link above is now .mp3 for anybody who's interested.

Jose


----------



## Maya (Jul 19, 2005)

*Wooohoooo!*

YEAH, des is leiwand, Oida! I konns net erwortn!

And for non Austrians:

Wow cool Simon, now finally I can hear something of it, Iam bursting with curiosity to watch it. 



Its the perfect style and spirit for that film (I can tell, since I know almost all the music of your predecessors). Although the richness of classical harmonic structures (was zum Geier hei?t den "Satztechnik" nur auf englisch?) are missing, it is a great and epic sound and by far the best one I have heard for that movie.

I am wondering if it will be shown in the US, actually it is, or started as a school movie (film academy). Would be very cool though!

Congrats Simon!

WOLFine


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 20, 2005)

All theory aside - I really like the music Simon. It is very effective from an 'emotional perspective'. For me, IMHO, music starts and stops there (especially for film). Let us know when we can pick up the DVD. Again - nice work.

Rob


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I for one would really like Falcon1 to analyze the music and give us his thoughts on how good this is. It's a shame he isn't on this board.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Well I for one would really like Falcon1 to analyze the music and give us his thoughts on how good this is.


"on how good this is" :?: :?: :?: 

Just use your ears. If you like it and it works you... it's good... for you. When it comes to music... sometimes it really is that simple.... and subjective.

You could write the most amazing emotional Beethoven/Stravinsky cue, but if the director asked for an Irish Jig.. well... then it will suck... for him.

My opinion.


T


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jul 20, 2005)

I just remember that one thread Falcon1 put on the garritan forum...

"Is John Wiliams not a good composer?"-Falcon1

he argrued he sucked because he used Parrallel 5ths, ext. Made me Laugh soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 20, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2005)

Thonex I was kind of joking.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Hehe, hey Thonex, it looks like you were lucky enough not to have seen the thread over at NSS started by the guy to which Choco is referring. This guy started talking about how basically poor of a writer John Williams really is (as _he_ saw it). As if his primary assertion wasn't ridiculous enough, his supporting "evidence" was not to be believed. Everyone was checking their calendars to see if it was April Fool's day. Needless to say, it resulted in a blood bath that had to be closed by the moderator. That guy will always be famous for that one thread alone I suppose.



Ahhhh... ok.... Somehow I had a feeling our resident Hobo was smarter than that. Cheeky little hobo.

T


----------



## José Herring (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't know about you guys but I mp3 all my new works to Falcon-1. You know just want to make sure that I've avoided all those parallel 5ths and major chords in my music. Because I don't want him to think that I suck.

Jose :lol:


----------



## Ed (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Simon, can we listen to any of the score from the film i went to your site and didnt find any clips or anything :(


----------



## Lex (Oct 5, 2005)

Great job Simon, as always...

The movie looks really cool..I want to see it..

The dub actors sound ..ummm...like crap actors..

really cool music..

Alex


----------



## Ed (Oct 5, 2005)

Lex said:


> The dub actors sound ..ummm...like crap actors..



I think they sound fine :? But I guess you havent heard as much "bad" stuff as I have  Ive seen quite a lot of low budget and B-Movie sci fi and this looks, visually at least, gorgeous. I didnt even notice it was dubbed until I saw Simon said it was.


----------



## Niah (Oct 5, 2005)

I really can't stand dubbings, it's bad enough that I have to endure them by watching german, italian and asian flicks from the 60's and 70's let alone watch a recent dubbed movie.


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 6, 2005)

Congratulations! This really sounds and looks great! Good luck!


----------



## Lex (Oct 6, 2005)

Ed said:


> Lex said:
> 
> 
> > The dub actors sound ..ummm...like crap actors..
> ...



To me this doesnt smell like B-Movie at all..on the contrary, considering its EU production..
The only B thing in trailer are the dub actors.....

Alex


----------



## Ed (Oct 6, 2005)

Lex said:


> To me this doesnt smell like B-Movie at all..on the contrary, considering its EU production..
> The only B thing in trailer are the dub actors.....



Yea but then I consider anything trying to be Hollywood sci-fi a B-movie. Equilibrium was a good B-Movie, for example. The dub movie actors arent that brilliant but I think they sound perfectly fine on the trailer, I wonder how good the real actors were.

Ed


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 6, 2005)

The movie has now been shown at festivals here in Copenhagen, in Sweden and recently in Kiev, Ukraine. And most reactions to the movie say that the actors are really good, the plot can be a bit hard to follow, the images and music is good as well Actually the girl playing "Ainoa" won a Special Prize at the festival in Kiev.

I still can't put any cues from the movie up for download, I'm sorry.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 6, 2005)

be sure to inform us if released on DVD in the US simon! :D


----------



## Edgen (Oct 24, 2005)

jezus h again... Some hella beautiful music! HUGE congrats Simon! I can't wait to goto the movies just because you did the music in it! I think the editor (from what i understand they took bit/pieces from various tracks) did a fantastic job at displaying the emotion of the film. It fuckin' epic man. I Love it!

/j


----------

